# cardar



## Roi Marphille

Hola a tothom, 

Voldria començar un tema amb un verb català molt popular i molt curiós: *CARDAR.*
Aquest verb, tècnicament significa un procès que es fa amb la llana o amb el cotó. El cotó pot ser/estar cardat, que és un tipus de pentinat. 
Com sabeu però, aquest verb també s'utilitza per a referir-se a l'acte sexual i seria més o menys equivalent al castellà "joder". 

El que és molt curiós és la utilització que se'n fa en determinades comarques de Catalunya com Osona, la Garrotxa, el Bages..

En aquests llocs s'utilitza com a substitut del verb "fer" donant relatívament més èmfasi a una frase. Molta gent d'aquestes contrades utilitza cardar moltíssim en el dia a dia i de forma completament normal. No obstant, en el sentit sexual possiblement no s'utilitza tant. 

Exemples: 

carda fred.(fa fred)

què cardes aquí?. (què hi fas aquí)

s'ha cardat mal. (s'ha fet mal)

carda un ploure..(fa un ploure..)

no cardis! (què m'estàs dient!)

això està molt cardat! (això està molt "fotut"/en mal estat)

Això fa que els foranis que visiten aquestes comarques quedin molt sorpresos amb aquest parlar. També s'ha de dir que aquestes expressions són associades normalment amb els pagesos però els no-pagesos també les diuen. 

Hi ha unes quantes preguntes que em ronden pel cap referent a això. 

Com va derivar aquest verb cap a les utilitzacions posteriors?

A quines comarques s'utilitza? 

S'utilitza en altres formes dialectals del Català?

Què en penseu els que no l'utilitzeu? ho havíeu sentit mai?..

Salutacions, 

Roi


----------



## Anna Più

Hola Roi,
No tinc massa temps per contestar ara, però a Griona també ho diuen. A Barcelona ciutat has de vigilar que no se t'escapi mai un "cardar" enlloc d'un "fer", perquè un cop l'has dit, t'adones que sona molt fort, molt groller i et sents fatal... 

Bones preguntes! ja investigaré...!
A+


----------



## Roi Marphille

és veritat! A Girona també ho diuen. Bé, tècnicament La Garrotxa està a la Província de Girona.. 
Però no se si és una percepció meva o crec que ho diuen més a les comarques d'Interior...jo diria que a les comarques gironines de la costa no es diu, o no es diu tant. Algú hauria de fer un mapa del "cardar" je je je eh?

A veure si hi ha alguna aportació d'algun altre català!

Salutacions, 

Roi


----------



## Mei

Hola Roi,

Suposo que fan servir el verb "cardar" igual que a Barcelona fem servir el verb "fotre", oi?

carda fred.(fa fred) Fot fred

què cardes aquí?. (què hi fas aquí) Què hi fots aquí?

s'ha cardat mal. (s'ha fet mal) S'ha fotut mal.

carda un ploure..(fa un ploure..) Aquí no sabria com dir-ho, Fot un ploure no ho he sentit mai em sembla.

no cardis! (què m'estàs dient!) No fotis!

això està molt cardat! (això està molt "fotut"/en mal estat) Tu mateix ho has dit.
També seria interessant saber d'on ve fotre, ara matiex no se m'acud res.... deu ser per l'hora que és!

Mei


----------



## Samaruc

A València, l'accepció de 'cardar' com a 'fer' no es fa servir o almenys jo no la conexia, les altres (inclosa la sexual) sí.

Per a les frases dels exemples que has posat, faríem servir els verbs 'fer' o 'fotre'.

Salutacions.


----------



## Anna Più

Ei!
He buscat al diccionari les dues paraules, *cardar i fotre,* i així com _cardar_ només té dues acceptacions, la de la llana i la sexual, _fotre_ recull un reguitzella d'acceptacions. S'intueix fàcilment, doncs, que l'utilització del _fotre_ està molt més extesa.  La idea de dibuixar un mapa on s'utilitzi el _cardar_ pel _fer _o el_ fotre_ no és tant fàcil com a primera vista pot semblar, tot i que en aquest cas, la capital seria, sens dubte, *Olot*! 

Salut!
A+


----------



## Roi Marphille

Anna Più said:
			
		

> Ei!
> He buscat al diccionari les dues paraules, *cardar i fotre,* i així com _cardar_ només té dues acceptacions, la de la llana i la sexual, _fotre_ recull un reguitzella d'acceptacions. S'intueix fàcilment, doncs, que l'utilització del _fotre_ està molt més extesa.
> 
> Salut!
> A+


El verb "cardar" s'utilitza en altres idiomes com el castellà ("cardar") o l'anglès ("to card") sempre referint-se, si no tinc malentès, en el pentinat de la llana, cotó etc. Hom pot dir en anglès: "this fabric is carded" (aquest teixit està cardat)
El fotre, si no tinc malentès, també s'utilitza freqüentment en francès vulgar. Crec que és "foutre" o alguna cosa semblant. En portugués, tenen el "foder" que és semblant també. Almenys això és el que m'han ensenyat les meves amistats luses. L'amic Outsider potser ens pot ajudar aquí. 

Mei, tenies raó. El sinònim més adhient seria "fotre"! m'he fotut de peus a la galleda je je je  

Salutacions a tothom i gràcies per col.laborar!

Roi


----------



## Anna Più

Roi,
El tema és divertit i curiós, de res!
En italià també s'utilitza _fottere_. Fottere té la connotació sexual i crec que utilitzat com el fer sona massa fort, molt barroer... aquí, la Sílvia, la Sívia B, la Idioteque, la Silvietta, en Nowall... també ens poden ajudar.

A reveure,
A+


----------



## alfonspm

Roi Marphille said:


> és veritat! A Girona també ho diuen. Bé, tècnicament La Garrotxa està a la Província de Girona..
> Però no se si és una percepció meva o crec que ho diuen més a les comarques d'Interior...jo diria que a les comarques gironines de la costa no es diu, o no es diu tant. Algú hauria de fer un mapa del "cardar" je je je eh?
> 
> A veure si hi ha alguna aportació d'algun altre català!
> 
> Salutacions,
> 
> Roi



Acabu de trobar aquest tema i m'he quedat bastant atònit. Esperu que encara que sigui vell u pogeu veure. L'expressió cardar si ve es diu molt per la catalunya central, osona, berguedà, etc. És origina l de la provincia de girona, no és que alguns llocs de girona es digui sino que on s'usa amb més freqüència es en aquesta provincia. Tant en pobles interiors com de la costa. Al igual que existeix l'expressió:qui no carda a olot no carda enlloc. Sense dubte l'expressió més caracteristica de la provincia Gironina és cardar, de la qual per cert estem molt orgullosos.


----------



## Tòtil

Al Ripollès també s'usa molt extensament.
Personalment, una que em fa molta gràcia és:
Estàs ben cardat, referint-se a ets ben foll...


----------

